
On Covering Webcams - tosh
https://daringfireball.net/2019/02/on_covering_webcams
======
justtopost
A cover on your webcam is not 'paranoia'. Just because a reporter is a
terrible hacker does not mean your webcam is safe. How the author even arrived
at that tortured conclusion boggles the mind.

